#ubuntu-mir 2016-01-02
<ogra_> it seems that i'm always getting a duplicated mouse button event on my phone when receiving a touch event ...
<ogra_> i.e. opening http://jsfiddle.net/kelunik/pkjze6e6/42/ and doing a long tap on the red square generates two "long press" alerts on my MX4 while it should only be one ... dropping the "node.addEventListener("mousedown", start);" line makes it disappear
<ogra_> do we not disable mouse events on the phones until a mouse is attached ?
<anpok_> but thats not limited to mx4, is it?
<anpok_> ogra_: i thought that mouse and touch input is separate..
<ogra_> i havent tried it on aany other phone yet
<ogra_> if i try the same on a PC i indeed only get the mouse event though ...
